# Turning UK licence into a UAE one



## Snidfly (Dec 31, 2013)

This is my first post so be gentle.... 

....I have been offered a superb job in Dubai and looking forward to coming out at the end of the month, but lots of paper shuffling needed before I get there and after. So a question in the hope someone can give me a steer about changing my UK licence into a UAE one. 

I understand that being a UK licence holder, I don't need to take a local test, but I have the old fashioned paper style one and not one of the newish photo card type ones (the reason being is mine expires when I get to 70 so why get a 10 year one??), so will this be accepted in UAE or should I change it before heading out?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

These threads might help:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...iving-dubai/125024-driving-license-dubai.html
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...068-obtaining-uae-license-if-you-british.html


----------



## Snidfly (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks Saraswat. I read those before and in all cases people have used their photo type licence so didn't really answer my question


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Whoops, missed that bit. Hopefully someone will come along and answer. Consequently you could try and just ask the RTA (Road Transport Authority), it might not work towards getting you a definitive answer, but certainly worth a shot:

RTA Portal - RTA Home - Customers Service


----------



## Snidfly (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks, I will give that a try and post back if I get an answer


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Well, if i were you - i would be changing my old style licence to new in the UK, before coming here.
At least you then know for sure that you will be able to swap this for a UAE licence.
If you just come here with your old style and for some reason they wont do the swap - you will be bu**ered!
Nothing is simple or straightforward here - so best to do the hard things in the UK - where things are normally a bit easier.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## expatsue (Aug 21, 2013)

If you are likely to be returning to the UK, even if for short trips, and would be driving, photocard licences will be mandatory anyway in 2015 so I would recommend changing it now. I did this recently and it was relatively easy online. If you have had a new passport in the last 5 years they will link it to your passport photo which makes it dead easy. It cost £20 and my new photo licence arrived in only two days! You have to set up a Government Gateway ID. Here is the link to change your licence:
https://www.gov.uk/exchange-paper-driving-licence


----------



## Snidfly (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks all. I guess it does make sense to modernise and change my licence into one of these new fangled photo types hen its a non issue anyway. 

Not gonna change my B&W tv or stop pointing at planes though


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Snidfly said:


> Thanks all. I guess it does make sense to modernise and change my licence into one of these new fangled photo types hen its a non issue anyway.
> 
> Not gonna change my B&W tv or stop pointing at planes though


Hi,
Dont forget - it is rude to point in GCC countries!!

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Snidfly (Dec 31, 2013)

Gonna have to stop pointing at planes too!? Changing my mind about coming to UAE now.

Incidentally, I got a response from the RTA man about my old paper licence. He said that from the UK and some other chosen countries, all I need to transform my licence is:

Documents:

Valid original driving license & original passport.
A valid residence visa Issued from Dubai (Visa should be stamped in the passport)
Emirates ID card.
Attendance of applicant in person
No objection certificate issued by the sponsor *
Eyesight test must be approved from Dubai Health Authority. <


Doesn't exactly answer the question but I have taken out of my penny jar £20 in small denominations, and dispatched it to the DVLA woman, via a local street urchin called Dr Big (he assures me that he is a qualified medical practitioner and even sells some good "headache pills" if anyone in Dubai wants me to bring them some), so going to stop worrying about it now and just celebrate that this is my 5th post so I become a grand lodge member or something......can I have the badge now?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Well now you really are in dangerous territory - talking about headache pills and rolling up your trouser leg.
Both big no-no's in this country!!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Snidfly (Dec 31, 2013)

Really no rolling up trouser legs? Even if its still below the knee?


----------



## Robbo5265 (Oct 23, 2012)

Snidfly said:


> Gonna have to stop pointing at planes too!? Changing my mind about coming to UAE now. Incidentally, I got a response from the RTA man about my old paper licence. He said that from the UK and some other chosen countries, all I need to transform my licence is: Documents: Valid original driving license & original passport. A valid residence visa Issued from Dubai (Visa should be stamped in the passport) Emirates ID card. Attendance of applicant in person No objection certificate issued by the sponsor * Eyesight test must be approved from Dubai Health Authority. < Doesn't exactly answer the question but I have taken out of my penny jar £20 in small denominations, and dispatched it to the DVLA woman, via a local street urchin called Dr Big (he assures me that he is a qualified medical practitioner and even sells some good "headache pills" if anyone in Dubai wants me to bring them some), so going to stop worrying about it now and just celebrate that this is my 5th post so I become a grand lodge member or something......can I have the badge now?


don't forget a passport size photograph, always carry a few of those with you even if if they don't ask for it!!!!


----------



## BigAndyD (Apr 19, 2013)

And definitely get used to the "he didn't answer my question". Once you get the first couple of months out of the way, you'll probably enjoy it here.


----------



## Snidfly (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks for the warning BigA...I came out to Dubai 6 months ago and met up with quite a few expats who loved to share their "Paperwork" stories so hopefully I am prepared for it.

This could make a good board game or video game...."Emigration"....start at level 1 which is to get your visas for say Chad and end at level 100 which is KSA maybe?


----------



## Snidfly (Dec 31, 2013)

I am so impressed with the DVLA....filled out my particulars online last Friday night to change my old pink and green paper licence into a photo card one and the new one landed on the door mat on Wednesday. less than a week.

I am also impressed with the Passport office. Posted the forms etc to renew my kids passports also last Friday and the new passports hit the door mat today. Exactly a week, but have to make allowances that the passports had to go through the Royal Mail before they could process them, like my driving licence which was ordered online.

Final outstanding service of the week is Plymouth University. I couldn't find my original degree certificate (might need in in Dubai) so went online on Monday and orders a replacement and that arrived on Thursday.

Say what you like but this is obviously efficient Britain . will Dubai be as good?


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

just remember that once you become non resident in the uk you cannot use your uk licence, you must only use your uae one to drive a car back in the uk..... you will not be covered for insurance etc... when you go back to live in uk you can reapply for new driving licence without redoing any test etc as you have to be resident in the country again to reapply.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

busybee2 said:


> just remember that once you become non resident in the uk you cannot use your uk licence, you must only use your uae one to drive a car back in the uk..... you will not be covered for insurance etc... when you go back to live in uk you can reapply for new driving licence without redoing any test etc as you have to be resident in the country again to reapply.


Eh?

Insurance in the UK has zero to do with residency. Residency only affects your tax position and what benefits you can claim.

And nobody I know has ever had to reapply for a driving licence in the UK simply by being resident overseas.

Got any links to HMRC or DVLA which supports this ?


----------



## Snidfly (Dec 31, 2013)

twowheelsgood said:


> Eh? Insurance in the UK has zero to do with residency. Residency only affects your tax position and what benefits you can claim. And nobody I know has ever had to reapply for a driving licence in the UK simply by being resident overseas. Got any links to HMRC or DVLA which supports this ?


I agreed with you initially but spoke to my font of all uk driving knowledge here and apparently the issue is that your uk licence must have your residence address on it and it must be a uk residence. So as UAE expats residency is in the UAE, you have a local driving licence and are supposed to surrender your UK one back to DVLA until your residency status changes back to the uk. Also apparently if you were going to exchange your UAE licence for a UK one, the DVLA will take away your UAE one and not return it. However I gather that the MOR don't take away your UK one when issuing a UAE one. Knowing insurance companies, they will use any get out clause they can so I guess they need to know if your driving using a UAE licence in the uk. 

I am happy to be proved wrong on this though as I can't find much official stuff online about it, just a few forum discussion threads.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Ok so here is a question, I don't have a UK licence but will be taking lessons and a test in UAE to get a UAE licence. When I come back to the UK to visit can I drive on my UAE licence?


----------



## Snidfly (Dec 31, 2013)

londonmandan said:


> Ok so here is a question, I don't have a UK licence but will be taking lessons and a test in UAE to get a UAE licence. When I come back to the UK to visit can I drive on my UAE licence?


Have a look at this site:

https://www.gov.uk/exchange-a-foreign-driving-licence

Seems that you can drive in UK on your UAE licence for 12 months then you will need to take a uk theory and practical test.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Snidfly said:


> Have a look at this site:
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/exchange-a-foreign-driving-licence
> 
> Seems that you can drive in UK on your UAE licence for 12 months then you will need to take a uk theory and practical test.


Thanks

I bet insurance will be stupid though lol


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Snidfly said:


> I agreed with you initially but spoke to my font of all uk driving knowledge here and apparently the issue is that your uk licence must have your residence address on it and it must be a uk residence.


Sorry if my post came across a bit strong - too many hours flying this week (poor defence I know).

My point was that 'residency' and 'non-resident for tax purposes' are being confused, and that just because you have the right to reside in the UAE does not actually remove your right to reside in the UK. As a UK citizen, you can only have your right to reside removed by the Home secretary and it only happens extremely rarely and then only in the case of terrorism.

But your point about needing to have a valid address on your driving licence is a good one - I missed that as I still retain a UK home, pay my council tax etc even though I live here for all but 60 days of the year. And thats my UK residence.

Simple answer - if you have/own a UK address, then put that on your DL as its none of the governments business where you spend your time. 

If you haven't got one, then perhaps put your parents or siblings address as again, the Uk government does not mandate how much time you have to live in the UK 'to be resident'. All HMRC do, is mandate how much 'for tax purposes' you can come into the Uk before paying tax.

FYI I am having a discussion with my financial planner about what the law says (verdict still to come) as my wife has a home in the UK, etc, but they tell me she cannot invest in an ISA, yet she fails the 'non-resident for tax purposes' test by spending 91 days a year in the UK.

If she cannot go 'tax free' so to speak, and would have to pay income tax, then logically she must be able to take advantage of ISA's.

I agree - its a minefield


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I've been here since 1998 and I always use my cousin's address and had no issues.


----------



## Geordie Jetsetter (Jan 2, 2014)

Quick question.

My residency is from Abu Dhabi (Free Zone), I don't live in Abu Dhabi, I live (and rent a place) in another Emirate.

To change my driving license do I need to go to Abu Dhabi or can I get it from the Emirate I reside in? It is a UAE license after all.

Also do I need my ID card before I get the licence or can i get a licence before i get it?

Getting tired of my hired car now.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

Geordie Jetsetter said:


> Quick question.
> 
> My residency is from Abu Dhabi (Free Zone), I don't live in Abu Dhabi, I live (and rent a place) in another Emirate.
> 
> ...


when i transferred my license last year, all that was required was the application for your emirates id, you did not need the card yet itself. that being said tho, i have this sneaking suspicion that they may have changed it recently and you are required to have the eid.

hopefully someone else can confirm. regarding the location i should think it won't matter as you have pointed out, it is a uae license after all.


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

sammylou said:


> when i transferred my license last year, all that was required was the application for your emirates id, you did not need the card yet itself. that being said tho, i have this sneaking suspicion that they may have changed it recently and you are required to have the eid.
> 
> hopefully someone else can confirm. regarding the location i should think it won't matter as you have pointed out, it is a uae license after all.


Up till January 2013 eid application receipt was acceptable in August they wanted eid presented


----------

